# Call to petitionary prayer?



## reformedman (Jun 13, 2007)

In a few weeks, I'd like to have my class study a message on prayer. My desire is to show the aspect of God's desire for us to pray to him. This is aside from the other aspects on prayer, as this particular study deals specifically on God's desire for us in prayer. 

My post to you is a request for you to post a passage concerning this. There are direct verses that show this throughout, but there are also passages, that by implication, show that God wants us to pray (petition) him.

Here is an example:
God placed the Red Sea there purposely. It is understood that before the Israelites were brought out of Egypt, that the red sea's location was of no surprise to God. God created a pillar of fire to direct their course in the journey. That pillar came right up to the sea (and maybe further, but that's another study in faith). The Israelites stopped and God did not have the sea spread wide open, no. He did not open it until there was prayer.

Can you post a direct verse related to God's desire for petitionary prayer to him or a passage that by implication shows this?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 13, 2007)

Take a look at Genesis 32, and also compare with Hosea 12:1-6.


----------

